# Great Pyrenees... **UPDATE W/PUPPY PICS on pg 8**



## craftymama86

I'll have to get some pics but one of our GP, female, every once in a while her eyes will get real droopy looking and red. Is this normal??? My memory is horrible, I don't remember when we got her but we've had her since she was a puppy and she may be around.... a year old now. DH thought maybe it was a sign of her going into heat but honetly I don't have a clue but it's freaking me out!!!  Anyone know what is going on with her?


----------



## craftymama86

Really? No one has any opinions?.... Guess I'll have to get pics next time they're red....


----------



## craftymama86

I don't know if it would have any affect on her eyes but could she be having emotional issues?.... Our young billy has been trying to mate her  and along with the issues with her eyes she hasn't been acting the same. The day I took these pictures she kept hiding, under the shelter and in the spot shown in the second pic..... I'm really worried about her. And I would REALLY appreciate someones input. It's quite aggravating waiting so long for an answer when other posts are being replied to. Has no one else experience the with their female GP??

These don't show the red and barely show the droopiness but it's all I could get at the time. You can see though she looks sad. Not her usual self.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Sorry    I don't have any experience with that so I can't help.  Hopefully someone who's seen this before will pop in and answer.


----------



## Rebbetzin

I have a Cane Corso, he is a "Mastiff type" just as the Great Pyrenees is...  They do from time to time, seem to get red droopy eyes.   Could be an allergy?  We use regular artificial tear type drops in our dogs eyes when they get that way, to help keep the eye moist and hopefully prevent infection.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Red can sometimes be cherry eye. With her wanting to hide, is there any chance that she could be pregnant? If not, I would get her in. It could mean that she is really sick. Animals want to go off and be alone when something is wrong. Is she eating? Drinking? Have you pushed on her gums? If you do and the gums stay white after you move your finger, get her in. She is dehydrated. Have you checked her temp? You might want to check her whole body, there could be a hidden injury or she could have ticks. Check the inside of her ears too. I hope this helps. If it were me, I would be getting her in. PLEASE keep me updated. Hope all is ok.


----------



## craftymama86

There is a possibility of pregnancy. Her and the male are new to that area of their friendship but there was at least one moment we know of that he tried to make with her. 

Eating... hmm... She usually is wanting attention from me while I'm up there in the fence but I have seen her eating. 

I'll check the other things you asked and see if I find anything.

What's interesting is how quickly it comes and goes. It can be fine one moment and just a few minutes later be red and droopy and vice versa...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> There is a possibility of pregnancy. Her and the male are new to that area of their friendship but there was at least one moment we know of that he tried to make with her.
> 
> Eating... hmm... She usually is wanting attention from me while I'm up there in the fence but I have seen her eating.
> 
> I'll check the other things you asked and see if I find anything.
> 
> What's interesting is how quickly it comes and goes. It can be fine one moment and just a few minutes later be red and droopy and vice versa...


Wow, well it sounds like you might have puppies on the way. Yes please do, and let me know. She seems so sad in the second picture. To be honest, I wouldn't be so worried about the eye. It could just be allergies or something getting in her eye. What I would be worried about, is her going off under the shelter. I would be keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## craftymama86

Oh I hope she is pregnant, that would make me so happy!  

I didn't get a chance to look at her yet, we have a doe who's due any day now so we got distracted with her. I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Research

Could possibly she have allergies due to the weather?  Is there any connection between weather changes and her eye becoming droopy and red.  I know our Jake has allergies.  When he gets a sneezing fit, he not only bangs his snot on the ground and I mean bang from the force of the sneeze, but he starts scratching his ears and rubbing his eyes and face into a pillow that is his.  Which makes his eyes red and droopy.  

Maybe this is the cause of your sweet girl?  Just a thought.  

BTW, two handsome LDG's.  

K


----------



## Beekissed

Dog trying to mate her, billy trying to mate her....could it be she is in heat and this is how her eyes look when she is experiencing such?  Maybe the hiding in that space is so she can avoid the goat and/or the young dog.....even if she isn't in heat, it can't be fun to have two males trying it on all the time.  I'd get her away from the two for awhile and see how she acts then.  

  I had a dog(neutered) that, for some reason, the neighbor's male dog wanted to mate all the time.  He was much younger than my Jim or Jim would have taken his face off, but he seemed to be more tolerant of young dogs making mistakes...and would just hide his back end when that dog came around.  He'd back up to a door or any nook that would keep his back end from being accessible.  Any older dogs who did this would find themselves on their back, fighting for dear life.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Try removing the buck and see if that helps?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Did you find anything else out?


----------



## craftymama86

No, sorry. Something came up and I had to be gone all day. I'm going to try and check her out tomorrow though.

I'm thinking about putting her in another section of the fence... Hopefully she won't climb out, lol.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

That's good, hope that she stays in where you need her to. Please do keep us updated. Thank you. Have a great night!


----------



## GLENMAR

Red drooping eyes are normal for Pyr from what I remember.


----------



## Beekissed

Crafty, any updates on your girl?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

UPDATES? PLEASE


----------



## Mzyla

If there is no discharge from eyes, we could exclude infection.
Watch for the discharge.

When dog is tired and/or stressed, it does get droppy red eyes.
Are your dogs working hard during a night?

Since this is "Come and go" symptom, I opt for tiredness,
which might be associated with pregnancy as well.


----------



## craftymama86

Sorry I haven't been on, a lot going on and family hasn't felt well..... DH checked her out and couldn't find anything wrong or out of the ordinary. Both our pyrs bark often through the night... and during the day. I know there's a stray hound, female, that keeps wandering around. I don't know why she keeps coming on our land but she drives our dogs nuts. She's so quick and sneaky that no one has been able to catch her.... Maybe the aggravation of this dog is stressing her out?

We still haven't had the opportunity to fix the outer fence but I'm hoping once it's done and they all have more room maybe that will help cheer her up too.

I would love to think she's pregnant. Any way to find out aside from taking her to the vet? I keep forgetting to call but does anyone have an idea as to how much it might cost to find out? I'd like to know for sure. I hate guessing. 

Thanks everyone for checking on her!

Edited to say I forgot to mention, no there's no discharge from her eyes. Just red and droopy at times.


----------



## Susyr22

I have a 4 year old Male Pyrenees. He has had the same problem since he was 8 weeks old. This is common in large breed dogs. Its called Ectropian. My vet said he may need surgery. But it only bothers him once in awhile. It comes and goes.

Here is some info on it that may help you:



is when the eyelids are droopy and roll outwards. The droopy eyelid may collect debris such as dust, pollen and plant material from the environment. This may cause irritation to the eye which leads to discharge and a red eye. Dogs that have ectropion must be watched carefully by their owners for possible foreign bodies in their eyes, and the dogs' eyes must be cleaned and often medicated on a regular basis.

The opposite of ectropian is entropion which is when the eyelids roll inwards. If the eyelid is rolled inward sufficiently so that the hairs of the eyelid rub on the eye, much damage may be done to the eye. Dogs with entropion usually squint and have watery eyes. If the entropion is not corrected and the rubbing continues, ulcers often develop on the cornea and the cornea becomes pigmented. Vision may be lost. Dogs that have had surgery to correct entropion can not be shown.

Although entropion and ectropion are hereditary disorders, their mode of inheritance is complex. No single gene controls the development of eyelid conformation. Instead, it is a combination of genes that control eyelid size and shape, depth of the eye socket, size and shape of the eyes, head conformation and amount of facial skin. All of these genes work in concert to determine the relationship of the eyelids to the eye. Therefore if an eyelid conformation defect is to be eliminated, only those dogs without entropion or ectropion should be bred. This is particularly important if breeders are to maintain the correct close-fitting eyelids required by the breed standard for the Pyrenean Mountain Dog. Not too loose, but also not too tight.


----------



## TexasShepherdess

^^^Thank you for that information! my older Pyr gets this sometimes and I always kinda wondered what it was.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Has she stopped hiding? That is what I was really worried about. Does she seem to be feeling better, not her eyes, how she is acting. PLEASE let me know.


----------



## redtailgal

The correction itself is a mild easy surgery. It's pretty affordable on small dogs, lol, but the anesthesia on these big dogs can be costly.  IF you have a pup with this problem, I'd recommend doing the surgery as soon as you could.  It's soooo much better than dealing with ulcers.




			
				Susyr22 said:
			
		

> I have a 4 year old Male Pyrenees. He has had the same problem since he was 8 weeks old. This is common in large breed dogs. Its called Ectropian. My vet said he may need surgery. But it only bothers him once in awhile. It comes and goes.
> 
> Here is some info on it that may help you:
> 
> 
> 
> is when the eyelids are droopy and roll outwards. The droopy eyelid may collect debris such as dust, pollen and plant material from the environment. This may cause irritation to the eye which leads to discharge and a red eye. Dogs that have ectropion must be watched carefully by their owners for possible foreign bodies in their eyes, and the dogs' eyes must be cleaned and often medicated on a regular basis.
> 
> The opposite of ectropian is entropion which is when the eyelids roll inwards. If the eyelid is rolled inward sufficiently so that the hairs of the eyelid rub on the eye, much damage may be done to the eye. Dogs with entropion usually squint and have watery eyes. If the entropion is not corrected and the rubbing continues, ulcers often develop on the cornea and the cornea becomes pigmented. Vision may be lost. Dogs that have had surgery to correct entropion can not be shown.
> 
> Although entropion and ectropion are hereditary disorders, their mode of inheritance is complex. No single gene controls the development of eyelid conformation. Instead, it is a combination of genes that control eyelid size and shape, depth of the eye socket, size and shape of the eyes, head conformation and amount of facial skin. All of these genes work in concert to determine the relationship of the eyelids to the eye. Therefore if an eyelid conformation defect is to be eliminated, only those dogs without entropion or ectropion should be bred. This is particularly important if breeders are to maintain the correct close-fitting eyelids required by the breed standard for the Pyrenean Mountain Dog. Not too loose, but also not too tight.


----------



## craftymama86

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Has she stopped hiding? That is what I was really worried about. Does she seem to be feeling better, not her eyes, how she is acting. PLEASE let me know.


Oh I didn't even think to mention that, haha. She seems to be doing better. I haven't seen any more mating attempts so that's good. They actually all got out of there fence just a little bit ago. She REALLY loved that, lol. Someone evidently didn't pay attention to what they were doing when they were last up there, the outer gate was wide open and the inner gate that goes to the goat fence wasn't closed properly and they squeezed through.

Anyways, overall she looks to be feeling better. Seeing how happy she was while she was "free", I'm gonna see what DH can do about the other fence so they'll have that extra space.


----------



## craftymama86

Susyr22 said:
			
		

> I have a 4 year old Male Pyrenees. He has had the same problem since he was 8 weeks old. This is common in large breed dogs. Its called Ectropian. My vet said he may need surgery. But it only bothers him once in awhile. It comes and goes.
> 
> Here is some info on it that may help you:
> 
> 
> 
> is when the eyelids are droopy and roll outwards. The droopy eyelid may collect debris such as dust, pollen and plant material from the environment. This may cause irritation to the eye which leads to discharge and a red eye. Dogs that have ectropion must be watched carefully by their owners for possible foreign bodies in their eyes, and the dogs' eyes must be cleaned and often medicated on a regular basis.
> 
> The opposite of ectropian is entropion which is when the eyelids roll inwards. If the eyelid is rolled inward sufficiently so that the hairs of the eyelid rub on the eye, much damage may be done to the eye. Dogs with entropion usually squint and have watery eyes. If the entropion is not corrected and the rubbing continues, ulcers often develop on the cornea and the cornea becomes pigmented. Vision may be lost. Dogs that have had surgery to correct entropion can not be shown.
> 
> Although entropion and ectropion are hereditary disorders, their mode of inheritance is complex. No single gene controls the development of eyelid conformation. Instead, it is a combination of genes that control eyelid size and shape, depth of the eye socket, size and shape of the eyes, head conformation and amount of facial skin. All of these genes work in concert to determine the relationship of the eyelids to the eye. Therefore if an eyelid conformation defect is to be eliminated, only those dogs without entropion or ectropion should be bred. This is particularly important if breeders are to maintain the correct close-fitting eyelids required by the breed standard for the Pyrenean Mountain Dog. Not too loose, but also not too tight.


Thank you for this information. It was nice to see something a little more informative than some of the other responses, not that I didn't appreciate those too, hehe. I'll be looking into this and check out eye drops for her. Our male doesn't seem to have a problem with it, thank goodness.


----------



## Beekissed

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Has she stopped hiding? That is what I was really worried about. Does she seem to be feeling better, not her eyes, how she is acting. PLEASE let me know.


Ditto!  Curious to know if she is continuing this or has this been resolved and what you did?


----------



## craftymama86

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has she stopped hiding? That is what I was really worried about. Does she seem to be feeling better, not her eyes, how she is acting. PLEASE let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't even think to mention that, haha. She seems to be doing better. I haven't seen any more mating attempts so that's good. They actually all got out of there fence just a little bit ago. She REALLY loved that, lol. Someone evidently didn't pay attention to what they were doing when they were last up there, the outer gate was wide open and the inner gate that goes to the goat fence wasn't closed properly and they squeezed through.
> 
> Anyways, overall she looks to be feeling better. Seeing how happy she was while she was "free", I'm gonna see what DH can do about the other fence so they'll have that extra space.
Click to expand...


----------



## craftymama86

Well, Snow seems to be happy again.... And I think there may be puppies in our future.  Our male, Zane, "attempted" twice, lol.


----------



## craftymama86

Well, she's back to isolating herself again. She is happy to see me when I go out there but for the most part stays inside the shelter. Zane will go in and sit with her sometimes. DH told me today that whenever our young buck tries to mate with her Zane has started growling at him and makes him back off. I'm thinking she may be pregnant this time. Zane has mated with her several times and now the new attitude.


----------



## craftymama86

Thought I would "update". There's not a whole lot to say but we ended up getting rid of the young buck. It's been a lot more peaceful out there... Snow has changed some. Before she would let the goats eat her food, not now, she'll growl at them like Zane does. Now, I don't know if she's just matured enough to do that or if it's a new "symptom". My DH said today he noticed nipple growth, saying they look twice the size they were last week... SO, I think a vet appointment is due. That's pretty much it.


----------



## craftymama86

We really think Snow is pregnant. Her belly is starting to fill out and her posture is changing. She's also eating like a horse and her behavior is like night and day. She's SO hyper, happy and begs for attention. Oh and her "glands" are larger. PUPPIES???


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> We really think Snow is pregnant. Her belly is starting to fill out and her posture is changing. She's also eating like a horse and her behavior is like night and day. She's SO hyper, happy and begs for attention. Oh and her "glands" are larger. PUPPIES???


Hoping so for you!  Keep us updated...


----------



## craftymama86

Feels like she's producing milk! Not sure how full she'll get but she's getting bigger in that area.... I also think I may have felt movement. The other day I thought it was just her breathing fast but today it was different. More movement than her just breathing, lol..... I need to take pics.... Does anyone have pics of their GP pregnant???


----------



## craftymama86

Snow's pups are really growing fast! She's poking out the sides, lol. She's really slowed down too. She could barely get up into the goat shelter.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have pics of their GP pregnant???









Taken approximately 2 weeks before she whelped.


----------



## craftymama86

Oh my gosh, what a beautiful momma!... Well Snow isn't THAT big yet, lol..... I still need to get some pics of her... Hopefully I will remember to take some tomorrow. 


Anyone else?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> craftymama86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have pics of their GP pregnant???
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/327_dscn4559_piper1.jpg
> 
> Taken approximately 2 weeks before she whelped.
Click to expand...

What a beautiful dog. Do you have any pictures of the pups? I love pups.


----------



## craftymama86

How many did she whelp?

Yes, puppy pics please? Hehehehe.


----------



## craftymama86

Here is Snow today! It's hard to see in these pics but she IS bigger than before, lol.






Rounded out on the sides...





Look just in front of her back legs... See it?? 





Like a pregnant woman in a draped shirt, hehehe. Poor baby, after I took this pic she got up but then had to sit back down again, hehe.





Happy daddy-to-be, Zane. He LOVES attention!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Things look as though they are moving along!  Can't wait to see puppy pics!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymama86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have pics of their GP pregnant???
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/327_dscn4559_piper1.jpg
> 
> Taken approximately 2 weeks before she whelped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a beautiful dog. Do you have any pictures of the pups? I love pups.
Click to expand...

She had 7 large puppies. They all weighed around a pound each. Here's a picture of what you have to look forward to:












A lot more of them growing up if you scroll through our thread.


----------



## craftymama86

Oh my gosh, they're adorable!!! I just LOVE puppies! It's going to be rough come time to sell them..... Browsed your thread real quick, I'll have to go back and read it, hehe. I love all the pictures. You're animals are beautiful! I love all your Buff's, they're so... BUFF, lol, mine aren't quite that "fluffy". You have one handsome BO rooster, and the other rooster Ameraucana? He's gorgeous! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## craftymama86

Snow had her puppies!   

She had 9 but lost one. :/ I can't believe it but out of all those puppies she only had ONE girl!!!  I'll be posting pics later! Night!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Yay!!! Are they white or badger-marked?


----------



## TTs Chicks

yay!  Congrats !  waitin on baby pics


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Yay!  Congratulations!  Well done Snow.    I will join the rest in saying that I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## craftymama86

Hey all! Sorry I haven't posted til now, been busy, as usual. Lol. All but one are boys and the female is the only solid white, LOL.

Here they are!





Time to eat!


----------



## craftymama86

Hubby put a price tag of $300 on the female.... I think he just wants to keep her, LOL.


----------



## Beekissed

Those are adorable pups!  So big and healthy!


----------



## craftymama86

Most are big, we have a little runt in the litter, lol. They're all so cute!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Oh my goodness!  They are so adorable!  If I lived close by....  Thank you so much for sharing and congratulations on a healthy litter!


----------



## Mzyla

Congratulations on healthy pups! They are adorable!
Now it's the time to advertise and screen potential new owners.
You sure don't want them to end up having miserable lives or never reach their 1-st birthday.
Chose new homes carefully. It's not easy task, but I'm sure you do your best.


----------



## craftymama86

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Congratulations on healthy pups! They are adorable!
> Now it's the time to advertise and screen potential new owners.
> You sure don't want them to end up having miserable lives or never reach their 1-st birthday.
> Chose new homes carefully. It's not easy task, but I'm sure you do your best.


Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## craftymama86

The runt is not doing well at all. I'm really worried and could use some help. He's really weak. I've stared feeding him by syringe..... I really need help! I don't want to lose him!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Where in AL are you?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Congrats, they are too cute. Can't wait to get to watch them grow up.


----------



## Mzyla

Tractor supply or Walmart have baby-dog bottles and I believe they have puppy Formula as well.
Just bottle feed him, like you do with goats and hope for the best.

As to your question for suggestions:
1. Post about your puppies on forums such this one and also "backyardChickens.
2. Put Fliers at your local stores
3. There are Free Pages on Internet. Google "puppies for sale" 
4. And last resource Craig List.  They not allowing to post "Puppies for sale". You need to word differently, something like: "Livestock Guardians need new Homes"....

Good luck!


----------



## craftymama86

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Where in AL are you?


Outside of Birmingham. Pinson area.


----------



## craftymama86

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Congrats, they are too cute. Can't wait to get to watch them grow up.


Thank you. I definitely will update, with pics.


----------



## craftymama86

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Tractor supply or Walmart have baby-dog bottles and I believe they have puppy Formula as well.
> Just bottle feed him, like you do with goats and hope for the best.
> 
> As to your question for suggestions:
> 1. Post about your puppies on forums such this one and also "backyardChickens.
> 2. Put Fliers at your local stores
> 3. There are Free Pages on Internet. Google "puppies for sale"
> 4. And last resource Craig List.  They not allowing to post "Puppies for sale". You need to word differently, something like: "Livestock Guardians need new Homes"....
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you... I was wondering more about how to choose the right people.

Gotta feed puppy.

Thanks all!


----------



## ShadyAcres

Congratulations on your new litter.  In Jan I had a litter of 9 also.  I had a tiny runt that I was worried about as well, but he was a fighter.  I did not have to bottle feed him (good suggestion if he needs it) but I did sit with momma several times a day the first week and make sure his siblings did not push him away from his teat.  But sometimes no matter what you do they dont survive.  

With a litter of that size one other thing to watch for is their nails.  By the time they were three weeks old Mom was a mess.  She looked like she had been belly crawling through the brambles!  I used my fingernail clippers to trim their nails and treated her with bag balm, but she was so sore that I had to force her to let them nurse.  They were already nibbling on softened dog food by then.

Put fliers up in local feed stores as suggested, and if there is a livestock sale barn around there as well.  Try advertising in areas that would draw your sheep and goat people and word your fliers to working homes.  If the pups are raised with livestock that is a plus as well.  Definitely dont take them out to an area where non-farm people can see them and make an impulse buy.  Who can resist such cute babies?

Good luck and enjoy them.


----------



## craftymama86

Thanks. I'm trying not to get my hopes up even though he is doing better... He was too weak to nurse which is why I brought him in. I watched him for a while but he wouldn't do it. Reminded me of when I had my firstborn, lol.

How did you know when to trim their nails? They look solid white to me but maybe I just need to look closer. Hoof trimming and mail trimming make me so nervous.

I will be getting the word out to local "working homes". There's quite a few people like that around here. I'm finding more and more people who have goats, at the least.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

As far as screening the right people.  I would learn all you can about the potential new owners.  Email, talk on phone, in person.  Find out where they live, what type of a situation they have.  Find out what they are looking for in a dog.  You know the breed and know what is the best fit for the breed.  Actually form relationships with the potential owners.  If people aren't willing to give you an insight into where your pups will be, then move on to the next people.  Potential pup owners should appreciate the fact that you are taking the time to be concerened with where your pups end up.


----------



## craftymama86

....The runt didn't make it... I thought it was getting better but I guess not. It was weird. It acted like it was having some type of seizures or something. I went to feed it, with a bottle this time b/c my DH bought one today, and while I was trying that out it got real stiff all the sudden. I thought that was the end but I saw a pulse so I started rubbing my hand on it and it finally came around. That happened 3 more times within, maybe, an hour but the last time it past on..... I don't understand how it could appear to be getting better then die all the sudden.... I'm ok at the moment. I was an awful mess when it happened.... Then Snow got it before my DH could get rid of it. She didn't know what to do with it, it was heart breaking....... I'll be ok though.

The other pups SEEM to be doing great..... Anyways...


----------



## TTs Chicks

sorry bout the little one.


----------



## craftymama86

Thank you.


----------



## Mzyla

Very sorry...
I'm trying to find some comforting thoughts;
Maybe it was for the best...Maybe this runt had some medical problems, which could lead to further/bigger problems in a future...
At least it was relatively quick and didn't suffered long.
As harsh as this may sound, but is the fact: now you have less dogs to market.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

So sorry to hear that!    It is a very difficult thing to have happen.  Be at peace in knowing you did what you could for him and cherish your time with the rest.


----------



## craftymama86

Thank you both. I'm feeling better. I know I did what I could. It was hard losing him but I am enjoying 8 healthy pups who are doing great. Growing quick and looking cuter and cuter each day. It's going to be hard when it's time to sell, lol. Snow has been such a great momma.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Very cute pups! I would LOVE to see updated pics!!


----------



## craftymama86

They're getting chubby.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Hahaha!  They are chubby little things aren't they?  Too cute!  I love their little pink feet.  What a wonderful experience for you to be able to take part in.  I look forward to seeing how they grow over the  next weeks.  Thank you for sharing and letting us take part in this with you!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Very cute! How old are they now? 

It kind of surprised me that both parents are white, but they had puppies with spots!! I guess that is genetics for you! Is it normal for pure Pyrenees to have spots? (Sorry, I don't know anything about LGD's)


----------



## craftymama86

The parents actually do have spots, it's in their undercoats. I'm not a professional though so I'm not sure if "pure blooded" GPs have spots.

I'll try and share pics at least once a week.  Hmmm..... I think Wednesday will be a week.


----------



## carolinagirl

They are cute!  And just so you know....purebred pyrs frequently do have the spots. They usually fade to the point that you can't see them on adults though.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> They are cute!  And just so you know....purebred pyrs frequently do have the spots. They usually fade to the point that you can't see them on adults though.


Good to know!  I don't think a lot of people including myself knew that.


----------



## Rebbetzin

Yes, they commonly have spots. Especially on ears and around the eyes. They fade out pretty much once they grow up.


----------



## craftymama86

Thought I would share some updated pics of Snows babies.  Actually, these were taken last week and they've grown a good bit since then, lol. Enjoy! 


























Poor Snow looks pitiful. She's tried so hard to be a good momma but you can tell it's been hard on her. Poor momma has lost so much hair. It's just now starting to grow back.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

And my heart just melted!!!


----------



## Rebbetzin

Puppies are such fun!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Poor Snow!  She is doing a great job and she'll look like her beautiful self in no time.  Those little rolly pollies are proof.  They are so adorable and I can't believe how different they all look.  What a great variety you have.  Super cute little faces.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## poorboys

beautiful!!!! we just had puppies too, can't wait for their eyes to open, everyones already sold so that is good. congrats.


----------



## craftymama86

Oh wow, congrats! We have a friend who will be getting some goats so her and her husband will be getting a puppy and then we have 2 others interested but one isn't definite... But I'm ok with it b/c they're not even ready to leave, lol.


----------



## Grazer

They're so adorable! I wish I could smooch and hug them all! 
I hope some of them will keep the spots around their ears, I think it really adds to Great Pyr's already beautiful faces 
Poor Snow seems to be a really good mom but I'm sure she'll be relieved once all the pups have gone to their future owners lol


----------



## craftymama86

Lol, I think all of us will be relieved when the pups go to their new homes. I hate seeing her so pitiful looking, lol.... It's also aggravating that people think she's malnourished and not taken care of. She has access to food all day but is still thin. So, yea, I'll be SUPER happy when the puppies are gone.


----------



## Grazer

Yes I can totally understand how these comments would be annoying when the dog is so well taken care of. But I'm sure their concern comes from a good place 
The fact that it's time to blow her coat isn't helping poor Snow's case either lol. But soon enough she'll be a pretty gal again with no hungry little mouths to feed all the time.


----------



## craftymama86

Grazer said:
			
		

> Yes I can totally understand how these comments would be annoying when the dog is so well taken care of. But I'm sure their concern comes from a good place
> The fact that it's time to blow her coat isn't helping poor Snow's case either lol. But soon enough she'll be a pretty gal again with no hungry little mouths to feed all the time.


Oh, no one on here has said anything. It's been others, some who don't even have dogs. As long as no one is bad-mouthing me I'm ok, lol. They are already thin dogs to begin with, they have a lot of hair.... Kinda like my Angora rabbits, LOL.


----------



## Grazer

@ craftymama86 
Sorry, I was actually referring to people in real life  I knew you didn't mean people online, but I thought you perhaps meant neighbors or people passing by etc and making those comments?
Btw, in case you would prefer if your dogs would put up some weight you could start out with the so called "satin balls" for a while.

I do remember hearing that free feeding can make dogs skinnier because they can get picky, stop eating as much and then just graze a little the whole day. I don't know if it's true though, since I've never free fed my dogs.
I assume you're feeding your dogs kibbles? If the kibbles are not grain free, you could try to switch to grain free kibbles (like for instance Nature's Domain at Costco that costs around 30 dollars for a 35 pound bag).
It always seems to me like grain-free dog food helps dogs be in a better shape.
Then you could spread their meal in to 3 smaller meals a day (to prevent bloating) and add some meat scraps to their food to make it even more appealing.
You could also just to be sure (in case you haven't already done that of course) rule out any medical condition by having your vet take a blood test, look for parasites etc.


----------



## craftymama86

Yea, it's about time for her annual shots.

We were adding some can food to her regular food and she does like that but that seems to be the only times she eats well, other times it seems she just gets a snack, lol....


----------



## southern oaks

those are so darling.. I have a GP male and he is a ham.. but i have to admit.. knock on wood... he keeps my 20 acres predator free... have not lost anything with him around. I am so spoiled with him around. I don't know what i would do without him... would love to have a female to breed to.. i have had several ppl ask about puppies...


----------

